# Kubota L3400



## jselph (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a 2007 kubota L3400 that has recently started giving me problems with stalling and cutting off. I removed the fuel filter and cleaned it. After cleaning it i blead the fuel lines , but it will not start. Could some of the trash have gotten into the injectors. If so what is the best way to clean the injectors. Any other thoughts?


----------



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

Sounds like you have air in the lines. The filter should have protected against any junk. Space out your cranking so you don't burn up your starter but break open an injector, one at a time, while cranking until fuel is flowing full. Re-tighten while cranking if you can (need helper). Go through all three if need be but it should start. 

I have a 3400 and replaced fuel filter. I allowed bowl to refill with fuel before tightening and it started right up without bleeding injector lines.


----------



## snakecreektaun (Mar 2, 2013)

3400 is a real nice little tractor. If it gets fuel it starts. Just a thought on the fuel itself. Is the fuel summer grade and turning to gel. 

If not, then like bosshogg says. Crack the injectors open and crank over 'til the fuel stops bubbling.


----------



## agdaddy (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a Bolens G174 with HST. The tractor moves much slower in reverse, and I suspect the Hydrolic pump is failing. How difficult is it to change that pump out?


----------

